# Google Glass Looking promising



## SlapChop (Feb 22, 2013)

Google Glass How It Feels
What it does

Looks like Glass is in beta testing phase, and trying to recruit evangelists. They will choose 8000 people. Anybody here going to go for it?



> Using Google+ or Twitter, tell us what you would do if you had Glass, starting with the hashtag #ifihadglass.
> 
> Your application must be 50 words or less
> You must include #ifihadglass in your application
> ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2013)

I may be the minority in this but I wouldn't wear those things for all the money in the world and I hope I never see a person looking at me with that on their face. :bigeek:


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 22, 2013)

Umm, no, I still have to pay 1500 bucks, and get my butt to New York or LA??? This seems like something an unemployed actor with rich parents might be better at.


----------



## Cipcich (Feb 22, 2013)

I was going to get a pair, being artistic and all, but then I remembered that Google was a tax-weasel.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 22, 2013)

that stuff worries me, already with the GPS built in to phones and wireless data already enables them to track us where we go and what we do, with google glass, they'll have the ability to literally watch what we do.

no thanks.

call me paranoid.


----------



## The hekler (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm gonna wait till they come out with contact lens so I don't need to look like a dork.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been looking out for this for quite a while now. I'd be in when the technology gets a little better, a little smaller and becomes more affordable.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 23, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I've been looking out for this for quite a while now. I'd be in when the technology gets a little better, a little smaller and becomes more affordable.



Yup.


----------



## Cipcich (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow. I guess I missed the point again. Dave Martell pays relatively more taxes on his income than Google, but all that really matters to folks on this forum is aesthetics. Make an apparently desirable product and it doesn't matter that you're a thief . . .
Google that.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 23, 2013)

This reminds me of the eyeglass prop from "The Jerk" that eventually made everyone who used one go cross eyed.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it's a pretty cool piece of innovation and technology. Clearly not for many people, but things like this are what drives technology to get better and better.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> This reminds me of the eyeglass prop from "The Jerk" that eventually made everyone who used one go cross eyed.



+10


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2013)

The PC was good, the internet was good, but once we moved out of dial up I was OK with technology stopping right about there. I see little need to keep pushing the boundaries of this stuff, makes me shutter to think of what will be accepted in the future as part of normal life.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 23, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> The PC was good, the internet was good, but once we moved out of dial up I was OK with technology stopping right about there. I see little need to keep pushing the boundaries of this stuff, makes me shutter to think of what will be accepted in the future as part of normal life.



Normal is a very subjective term Dave.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 23, 2013)

Don Nguyen said:


> I think it's a pretty cool piece of innovation and technology. Clearly not for many people, but things like this are what drives technology to get better and better.


 
I agree.


----------



## echerub (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally I think the glasses look dorky but the technology is cool. You still retain the choice about what to share with others. 

There's also the heads-up display element for immediate info to you. "Smart" phones and "augmented reality" apps are still limited by the fact that you have to hold something in your hands.

I would actually go for a set of these in orange with sunglass lenses. The no-lens version looks bad. Better yet, I want a set when it's cheaper, the add on module smaller, and the display integrated with the sunglasses lens itself and not a little cube off to the side.

Think of today's helmet cams like the GoPro. Cool but clunky. The Google Glasses are like that but networked, smaller, feed you info and can go anywhere without having to have a helmet or handlebar or dashboard or whatever to mount the camera onto.

I don't want to pay this much money for a first-gen version, but I'm keen to see how this will evolve and improve.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 24, 2013)

echerub said:


> Personally I think the glasses look dorky but the technology is cool. You still retain the choice about what to share with others.
> 
> There's also the heads-up display element for immediate info to you. "Smart" phones and "augmented reality" apps are still limited by the fact that you have to hold something in your hands.
> 
> ...



+1

I'm looking forward to when this is applicable to contact lenses, personally...


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> The PC was good, the internet was good, but once we moved out of dial up I was OK with technology stopping right about there. I see little need to keep pushing the boundaries of this stuff, makes me shutter to think of what will be accepted in the future as part of normal life.





brainsausage said:


> Normal is a very subjective term Dave.




True and besides I'm pretty sure that my life is way off of normal anyway. LOL


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 24, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> This reminds me of the eyeglass prop from "The Jerk" that eventually made everyone who used one go cross eyed.



Sure would have to be careful about concentrating on your special purpose...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 24, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> The PC was good, the internet was good, but once we moved out of dial up I was OK with technology stopping right about there. I see little need to keep pushing the boundaries of this stuff, makes me shutter to think of what will be accepted in the future as part of normal life.



[video=youtube;9W5Am-a_xWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9W5Am-a_xWw[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> [video=youtube;9W5Am-a_xWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9W5Am-a_xWw[/video]




:lol2:


----------

